# wireless Network with wpa_suppicant doesn´t work [given up]

## big-birdy

Hi.

I can´t get my wireless network running. I´m using a Atheros 5005 card und wpa_suppicant.

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (root@turion_64) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Sun Aug 13 19:12:00 GMT 2006

0MB HIGHMEM available.

894MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7f00

On node 0 totalpages: 229024

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 224928 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7ed0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37eaa467

ACPI: FADT (v001 FUJ    W37      0x06040000 W37  0x000f4240) @ 0x37eaee20

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x37eaee94

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37eaef6a

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37eaefc4

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FUJ    W37      0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x0F01 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c044e000 soft=c0446000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 800.023 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon May 1 09:46:33 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x50

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 901608k/916096k available (2454k kernel code, 13876k reserved, 624k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1602.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=8012434)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000001

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (1602.48 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2142k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd69c, last bus=2

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1200-0x120f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:09.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: c0200000-c02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

apm: BIOS not found.

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (24 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS2] (24 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT, ATA DISK drive

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x92a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x92a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xc0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xc0000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xc0001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[c0216800-c0216fff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 7064, nTxLock = 56513

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: wakeup

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn 1531)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

  Vendor:           Model: USB MP3           Rev: 1.06

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.16.16 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_rate_sample: no version for "ether_sprintf" found: kernel tainted.

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn 1531)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 1531)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0200000, irq=16

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:07.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [1734:1092]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:09.0, mfunc 0x010a1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0ef8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xafff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118226944

[fglrx] max single GART = 118226944

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 127889408

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 119697408

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 119697408

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

iwconfig:

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

/etc/wpa_suppicant.conf

```

 

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

#fast_reauth=1

#Static WEP keys

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="WLAN"

#       bssid=00:03:c9:7d:56:72

        priority=1

        psk="*******"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#       eap=PEAP

        pairwise=TKIP

        scan_ssid=1

        group=TKIP

        }

```

wpa_suppicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -dd -c /etc/wpa_suppicant.conf

```

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 8 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     57 4c 41 4e                                       WLAN            

priority=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

group: 0x8

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='WLAN'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:c0:a8:a8:17:ad

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface ath0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface ath0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

```

Thanks.

big-birdyLast edited by big-birdy on Wed Sep 06, 2006 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opopanax

try re-merging wpa_supplicant with USE="dbus".  don't just put it on the command line, put it in /etc/portage/package.use or /etc/make.conf.

Good luck!

----------

## big-birdy

I still can´t connect to my AP. 

Any idea??

----------

## opopanax

try changing "ap_scan" to "ap_scan=1" (no quotes) in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## big-birdy

It does not work.   :Sad: 

I get the following message:

```
ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address
```

I can not scan my network   :Sad: 

----------

## opopanax

Then try changing it to "2".   :Smile:   I see you're using the latest kernel.  Does that mean that you are running ~x86 as opposed to x86?  or are you on amd64 or some other arch?  What versions of wpa_supplicant and madwifi-ng are you using?  Or are you using the "old" madwifi?

----------

## opopanax

are you using the development version?  It's what it looks like in your dmesg text.  try downgrading to something saner, and see if you have the same issues.

----------

## big-birdy

Ok. Ich will try that tonight.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

Nope. Still no connection. 

I emerge wpa_supplicant 0.4.9

----------

## big-birdy

I tried wireless-tools, madwifi, ndiswrapper.

I disabled the enc in the AP und enabled the SSID Broadcast.

If I use 

```
iwlist scan
```

the answer is everytime 

```
No scan results
```

Where is the problem / misstake??  :Sad: 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## opopanax

wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant don't really work together.  Wireless-tools will give you some good information, but the engine that does all the negotiating and en/decryption is the supplicant.

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net and your current /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?

----------

## big-birdy

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.2.2 netmask 192.168.2.255 broadcast 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

config_ath0=("dhcp")

```

and the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

#Static WEP keys

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="Gentoo_AP"

        priority=1

        psk="*******"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        }

```

----------

## opopanax

do your wpa_supplicant command again, but let it sit for at least a minute (time for it to cycle a couple of times) so that we can see the output.  Something is fishy in the state of Denmark...

before you do that, re-merge madwifi-ng, and bring wpa_supplicant back up to the newer version.  Have to do it in that order, or your wpa_supplicant won't work right.

----------

## benallen

have you loaded the kernel module "wlan_scan_sta"?

This was what fixed it when I had a similar problem.

It seems like this module is necessary for AP scanning, at least with madwifi.

-Ben

----------

## big-birdy

Ok. Here is the output of wpa_supplicant

```

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 8 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     47 65 6e 74 6f 6f 5f 41 50                        Gentoo_AP       

priority=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='Gentoo_AP'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

Own MAC address: 00:c0:a8:a8:17:ad

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface ath0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Gentoo_AP'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Gentoo_AP'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Gentoo_AP'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 3

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Gentoo_AP'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface ath0

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

```

and lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 340684  8 

snd_seq                33488  0 

snd_seq_device          5260  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            30624  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13568  1 snd_pcm_oss

pcspkr                  2688  0 

yenta_socket           18700  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          9216  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24596  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

8139cp                 16256  0 

wlan_scan_sta          10624  1 

ath_pci                65188  0 

ath_rate_sample         8192  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               174672  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

snd_atiixp             12940  0 

snd_ac97_codec         63392  1 snd_atiixp

snd_ac97_bus            2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                51972  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15620  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    31332  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5600  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

ati_agp                 6796  0 

agpgart                19784  2 fglrx,ati_agp

rtc                    10036  0 

8139too                19456  0 

mii                     3968  2 8139cp,8139too

wlan_tkip              10496  0 

wlan                  127452  5 wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample,wlan_tkip

nfs                    80624  0 

lockd                  42760  1 nfs

sunrpc                101948  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   142572  0 

dm_mirror              15568  0 

dm_mod                 38424  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                7172  0 

sata_mv                13704  0 

ata_piix                8964  0 

ahci                   11908  0 

sata_qstor              7428  0 

sata_vsc                6404  0 

sata_uli                5636  0 

sata_sis                6148  0 

sata_sx4               10628  0 

sata_nv                 7172  0 

sata_via                6532  0 

sata_svw                5892  0 

sata_sil24              8580  0 

sata_sil                7304  0 

sata_promise            8708  0 

libata                 41740  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17032  0 

ohci1394               26288  0 

ieee1394               57912  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10240  0 

ohci_hcd               15876  0 

uhci_hcd               17420  0 

usb_storage            50880  0 

usbhid                 32480  0 

ehci_hcd               23048  0 

usbcore                82432  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Please help me. I´m getting crazy.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

Ok. The Interface starts now. But I get the message:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Service net.ath0 starting

 * WARNING:  net.ath0 has started but is inactive

```

I still can´t scan my network and I can´t connect to my AP

Why  :Sad: 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

bumb...

----------

## UberLord

Try wpa_supplicant-0.5.4

----------

## big-birdy

No connection.

I tried wpa_supplicant 0.5.4 and 0.4.9

It is the same problem.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

I spent one Month the bring my WLAN running. Nobody nows my problem or an answer. 

I will not spent more time in my WLAN.

mfg

Big-birdy  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

It seems to be impossible to solve............

Very ABSURD!!!

link

----------

## sdunne

What a nightmare for you  :Sad:  I'm confused as your posts were a great help in getting my wifi setup with madwifi-ng 0.9.2.1, wpa_supplicant 0.5.6(~x86) and gentoo 2.6.18-r6 working with WPA2_PSK.

My NIC is a Netgear WPN511 and madwifi/lspci identifies it as "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)". I ended up having to force modules "ath_pci, wlan_scan_sta, wlan_ccmp, wlan_tkip" to load.

wpa_suppliant.conf appears to live in /etc/wpa_supplicant, not /etc as most of the madwifi docs say, at least for the version I'm running. Two networks predefined, Home net with WPA2_PSK and tmobile for starbucks.

```
xxxx ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="555MyScrambledSSID"

        bssid=00:14:6c:63:f3:52

        #psk="My64CharPassphrase"

        psk=12345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890

        priority=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=RSN

}

network={

        ssid="tmobile"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

Nothing majorly funky in /etc/conf.d/net

```
xxxx ~ $ grep -v "^#" /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "MyHomeIP/28" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

routes_eth0=(

        "default via MyHomeRouter"            # IPv4 default route

)

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-dd -Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

associate_timeout_eth0=10

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 10"

```

If there's anything I can provide from my system for comparision, please post up here and I'll dig it out for you. TBH I'm well chuffed at the moment in getting this all working together, so I'm spreading the lurve  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danomac

On my laptop I had to manually load the module wlan_tkip (if I remember right) before mine would work.

What's your lsmod output? Maybe a module is missing?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *danomac wrote:*   

> On my laptop I had to manually load the module wlan_tkip (if I remember right) before mine would work.

 

I think it should be "ieee80211_crypt_tkip".

----------

## sdunne

Interesting because I certainly enabled tkip & ccmp settings in the generic 802.11 settings of .config to be on the safe side, even though its the wlan_ modules I autoload. I'm just updating the windows drivers on the laptop at the moment, I'll reboot it and check lsmod to see if any of the 802.11 modules are loaded too. Will they appear in lsmod even if statically linked ?

I think it is using the wlan modules though, I rebooted without wlan_tkip auto loaded earlier and I couldn't connect to my WPA2_PSK secured AP.Last edited by sdunne on Wed Jan 10, 2007 12:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sdunne

Removing wlan_tkip indeed breaks my Wifi connection  :Smile: 

```
xxxx ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              10496  1 

wlan_ccmp               6784  1 

wlan_scan_sta           9984  1 

ath_pci                71456  0 

ath_rate_sample        11008  1 ath_pci

wlan                  152924  6 wlan_tkip,wlan_ccmp,wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189392  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

```

----------

## danomac

 *sdunne wrote:*   

> Removing wlan_tkip indeed breaks my Wifi connection 
> 
> 

 

Yep, and for some reason wlan_scan_sta and wlan_tkip would never autoload with wpa_supplicant. It took me 2 days to figure that out.   :Embarassed: 

Now I'm a happy camper.

----------

## sdunne

 *danomac wrote:*   

> Yep, and for some reason wlan_scan_sta and wlan_tkip would never autoload with wpa_supplicant. It took me 2 days to figure that out.  
> 
> Now I'm a happy camper.

 

Me too, a lot less painful than I expected  :Wink:  First time that has happened with gentoo   :Razz: 

Now to get plugging the card in after startup working, this could be fun !

----------

## fbcyborg

I solved all my problems downgrading to stable packages:

```
[ebuild     UD] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 [1.2.15] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.0-r1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 191 kB 
```

have a look here.

There's a lot of masked packages.

----------

